# Barn kitties



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hopefully picking up two barn cats from the SPCA. These guys are the big guns, farrell is an understatement and they sure look deadly. So they have been appropriately named Glock and Ruger. Now how do we introduce them to the barn? What process do we have to go through. Once we let them loose theres a good chance we arent catching them again. They are to be mousers, can i expect them to be good at it? 
TIA


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have done this a few times with street cats/ cats from rescues. We have a large crate type that we lock them into with water and litter box. Every night we feed them biscuits and wet food. After about 2-4 weeks we open the door in the morning and then that night put the food just out front of their crate and they come back for dinner. Our cats are great mousers and we just feed them each night so they come back to base once a day. We do shut the doors at night once they are in and they are locked in for the night and catch mice/ rats. In the morning when we let the goats out the doors are opened and the cats can go outdoors all day. We keep their food and water on a shelf and their litter tray below this shelf. They also have a bed and blankets to sleep on in the shelf above their food.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Would they go after the kids? Or chickens?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

:nice thread:Following!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do the same with keeping them in a very large crate for 2 to 4 weeks. I fed mine a little canned food twice a day. There was a low spot under a sliding barn door so they went in and out as they pleased.

Mine didn't go after the grown chickens but would have killed chicks. They shouldn't go after kids. Just make sure your kids don't corner them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

goat kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. They won't go after goat kids.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

awsome. im going to take this moment to say how little i respect the my local spca. seems they are only in it for business and no one there seems to know what's going on. turned away a guy trying to surrender a dog because he didnt have an appointment even though he made it clear it was an emergency. Made us fill out a huge application just to be able to go back and look at the cats. last time i adopt from them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too bad. Can't say our local SPCA thrills me but they aren't that bad.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't tell them you are looking for barn cats. They will think that all cats should be indoors. 

I just got free kittens and raised them out in the barn.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't wait until a kitten grows up. I would prefer it can't stand working with the SPCA but these are the only guys I found


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Our SPCA actually has a barn cat program. All they ask is that they are fed and have a place to get out of the elements. Too many unfriendly cats at the shelter.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I got a shelter cat and he is super friendly!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

There is a barn cat program here too.

I have taken home a bunch of cats. I always ask which is next on the chopping block and take that one. I have had great luck keeping them in a cage for a month or so and slowly letting them out like above. I have only had one that took off as soon as I opened the cage and I never saw it again. At least it was fixed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>Would they go after the kids? Or chickens?<<<

When I went out last evening I found the barn cat sleeping on the brooder.:shocked: There are over $75 worth of chicks in there!! He does not seem the least bit interested in the chicks and just wants the warmth. I certainly hope so. The brooder itself is very secure and it would be nearly impossible to keep him out of the parlor altogether. 

We have a "Humane" Society just down the street. To get a cat from them one has to promise that it will stay in the house forever.


----------

